# Run shit/eat shit



## Necsus

Come rendereste in italiano questa simpatica espressione, mantenendo il tono forbito che la contraddistingue?

MR.P - There are two types of men in this world: those who run shit, like me, and those who eat shit, like you.
 
Sa ovviamente dicendo all'altro che è uno sfigato...
Grazie!


----------



## maxper

Che ne dici di "quelli che la merda la espellono e quelli che invece la mangiano"?

Me è sempre lo stesso film dello swirlie??? non si parla d'altro che di cessi e similari...


----------



## k_georgiadis

I think that by _running shit_, he means managing a company/organization of dubious purpose and/or quality.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao!



Necsus said:


> Come rendereste in italiano questa simpatica espressione, mantenendo il tono forbito che la contraddistingue?
> 
> MR.P - There are two types of men in this world: those who run shit, like me, and those who eat shit, like you.
> 
> Sa ovviamente dicendo all'altro che è uno sfigato...
> Grazie!


 
Ma non lo capisco il senso in inglese...

Forse:
...quegli uomini che fanno cose importante, come io, e cui che fanno niente di importanza, come te...

Di che cosa parlano?


----------



## maxper

TimLA said:


> Ciao!
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non lo capisco il senso in inglese...
> 
> Forse:
> ...quegli uomini che fanno cose importante, come io, e cui che fanno niente di importanza, come te...
> 
> Di che cosa parlano?



Ciao Tim, e se il senso non lo capisci tu... comunque anche secondo me  il senso è quello che dici tu, ma come tradurre la contrapposizione run/eat shit in Italiano?


----------



## rrose17

I agree with KG above, in this context to run shit means to manage stuff, to call the shots, to be in charge. I don't think it implies anything negative about what in fact he is managing. And eat shit, well, I think we all know what that means. But how to incorporate the play on words in Italian... quite the challenge!


----------



## coeurdenids

k_georgiadis said:


> I think that by _running shit_, he means managing a company/organization of dubious purpose and/or quality.


 
Not really "dubious", but it can be a Michael Douglas Wall Street type who is "shooting the shit" with an employee of low standing. I think I just opened another can of worms.


----------



## maetz

Due tentativi:

Ci sono due tipi di persone in questo mondo: quelli che gestiscono la merda, come me, e quelli che la mangiano, come te.

Ci sono due tipi di persone in questo mondo: quelli come me, che gestiscono la merda, e quelli come te, che la mangiano.

In un dialogo da film potrebbe funzionare, perché a cosa si riferisce "la merda" è spiegato dal contesto... che ne dite?


----------



## k_georgiadis

coeurdenids said:


> Not really "dubious", but it can be a Michael Douglas Wall Street type who is "shooting the shit" with an employee of low standing. I think I just opened another can of worms.



I have to agree. Sometimes we use "shit" to refer to "stuff" in general:_ I have to go to the hardware store to buy herbicide, lime and shit._


----------



## Necsus

Sì, direi che l'interpretazione di Kappa è giusta, infatti Mr.P tiene un corso per insegnare agli 'scoundrels' ad affrontare la vita in maniera vincente.
Però ho idea che _eat shit_ in inglese non sia forte come _mangiare merda_ in italiano, sbaglio?

@ maxx: ovviamente è lo stesso film, sì.


----------



## rrose17

If you tell someone to eat shit it's pretty strong. And in the quote his saying it to someone else, in the way that he does, is like a slap in the face.


----------



## Necsus

Yes, rrose, I suppose you're right. Probably he tells Roger to eat shit to provoke a reaction, since he is a scoundrel pupil...


----------



## brian

Sì, _to eat shit_ è abbastanza forte in inglese, perché detto così non significa più _roba_, bensì _merda_.

Comunque se _gestire la merda_ suona bene in italiano per dire _gestire le cose_ (senza che abbia un senso negativo), direi che la traduzione di maetz va benissimo.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... francamente 'gestire la merda' non mi convince molto, perché, a parte il fatto che non è un modo di dire comune, 'gestire' dovrebbe essere riferito appunto più alle 'cose' che alla 'merda', che l'insegnante, vincente nella vita, non avrebbe motivo di toccare...


----------



## brian

Ho capito. _Shit_ in inglese viene usato (anche se volgarmente) per dire proprio _roba_ o _cose_, in senso molto neutrale:

_I gotta go do some shit. = Devo (andare a) fare delle cose.
There's nothing in the fridge! We really need to go buy some shit. = Non c'è nulla nel frigorifero. Dobbiamo comprare qualcosa/delle cose/della roba.

A: What does he do for a living. = Cosa fa per vivere?
B: I dunno.. runs some shit at a company? = Boh.. gestisce (delle) cose ad una società?_


----------



## Necsus

Infatti! Però in italiano no... A me non è mai capitato di sentire 'gestire la/della merda' per dire le/delle cose.

E se cambiassi tutto, giocando su un altro elemento comune alle due espressioni, non più _merda_? Per esempio "c'è chi la prende (_o_ prende le cose) di petto, come me, e chi la/le prende nel culo, come te"... Potrebbe rendere lo spirito della battuta inglese?


----------



## brian

Necsus said:


> E se cambiassi tutto, giocando su un altro elemento comune alle due espressioni, non più _merda_? Per esempio "c'è chi la prende (_o_ prende le cose) di petto, come me, e chi la/le prende nel culo, come te"... Potrebbe rendere lo spirito della battuta inglese?



Mi sa di sì.


----------



## coeurdenids

There are two types of men in this world: those who run shit, like me, and those who eat shit, like you.

Ci sono due tipi di persone nel mondo: quelli che dettano, come me, e quelli che obbediscono, come te.


----------



## JanieJones

Necsus said:


> Infatti! Però in italiano no... A me non è mai capitato di sentire 'gestire la/della merda' per dire le/delle cose.
> 
> E se cambiassi tutto, giocando su un altro elemento comune alle due espressioni, non più _merda_? Per esempio "c'è chi la prende (_o_ prende le cose) di petto, come me, e chi la/le prende nel culo, come te"... Potrebbe rendere lo spirito della battuta inglese?


A me piace molto questa soluzione, mi sembra perfetta!


----------



## coeurdenids

Si, vabbene lo spirito ma si manca la cacafonia di "run shit/eat shit", ed ormai nella cultura americana non c'e' niente volgare affatto dire la parola "shit", e' comune come "pane". Percio' non ci serve quella sfumatura, ecc. Solo e' detto per effetto (asserire il suo potere) e non per scioccare.


----------



## brian

I disagree! _Shit_ is still very vulgar to many people. I have never said it in front of my parents, nor would I say it at work to my boss or at school to a professor, etc. The examples I gave in post #15 - I personally would never say them. I always say _stuff_ instead, or at most _crap_ (less vulgar version of _shit_, but slightly more vulgar than _stuff_).

Also, there's no real cacophony in "run shit/eat shit." 



			
				coeurdenids said:
			
		

> Solo e' detto per effetto e non per scioccare.



I agree with this, but that doesn't mean it's not vulgar. You can be vulgar without being shocking.


----------



## coeurdenids

Vive la difference!


----------



## rrose17

Ahem, I think you're both right!
I think _shit_ is very much over-used and not shocking, in many circumstances. _I run shit_ is not shocking at all, a little crude perhaps, but telling someone they eat shit for a living is, which is what makes that little phrase so effective.


----------



## coeurdenids

But as I said before, it's only for "chest puffing" and to be clever, as when an Ivy Leaguer from a "good" family stoops to use those kinds of words, to assert his power and be more effective in communicating what he means, and yet be intentionally condescending at the same time.


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> "c'è chi la prende (_o_ prende le cose) di petto, come me, e chi la/le prende nel culo, come te"...



Mi piace, ma userei il termine _problema_, trovo che un termine maschile ci starebbe meglio. Una cosa tipo:
_Ci sono quelli come me, che affrontano un problema e glielo mettono nel culo, e quelli come te, che (il problema) lo prendono nel culo._ (La sottolineatura è per segnalare l'enfasi recitando la battuta, l'appoggiatura)


----------



## coeurdenids

Danieloid said:


> Mi piace, ma userei il termine _problema_, trovo che un termine maschile ci starebbe meglio. Una cosa tipo:
> _Ci sono quelli come me, che affrontano un problema e glielo mettono nel culo, e quelli come te, che (il problema) lo prendono nel culo._ (La sottolineatura è per segnalare l'enfasi recitando la battuta, l'appoggiatura)


 
Non esattamente elegante neanche proverbio . . . sembra forzata come traduzione, e parte dalla semplicita (relativamente) di Run shit/Eat Shit.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, in effetti sarebbe un po' una forzatura di una traduzione già di suo un po' forzata.... _Vita_, forse, potrebbe essere un oggetto più naturale: "c'è chi prende la vita di petto, come me, e chi la prende nel culo, come te".


----------



## Danieloid

Secondo me il problema è che di solito *lo* si prende nel culo, figurativamente.
Allora, bene la tua ultima proposta, Necsus, ma bisogna comunque dire che la vita te lo mette nel culo, non che prendi la vita nel culo (ma guarda che discorsi facciamo… ) Almeno, così mi pare. Quindi: c'è chi la vita la prende di petto, e chi dalla/nella vita si fa inculare.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, bei discorsi da sabato mattina... 
È vero, 'prender_lo_ in/nel culo'. Però si dice altrettanto diffusamente 'prenderse_la_ in/nel culo', e a questa locuzione stavo pensando, in effetti, ma allora dovrei dire '...chi _se la_ prende in/nel culo'.
Evvai così...!


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> '...chi _se la_ prende in/nel culo'.


Già, probabilmente in quel caso si fa riferimento alla minchia… 
Bene, faccio un'altra proposta, allontanandomi dallo scurrile:
Nella vita c'è chi prende il toro per le corna e chi viene incornato.
O preferiresti che comunque la battuta rimanesse greve?


----------



## Necsus

Se, come mi sembra di aver capito, l'originale è greve, è giusto che lo rimanga. Altrimenti la tua proposta mi sembra un'ottima soluzione...!


----------



## Danieloid

Ok, un'altra proposta (ormai si va a ruota libera):
C'è chi affronta la vita a viso aperto e chi lo fa (o: chi la subisce) a culo aperto.
Certo, _affrontare la vita a viso aperto_ non significa esattamente _affrontare e risolvere i problemi,_ però significa comunque _affrontarla in modo positivo. _Potrebbe funzionare, no?


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Potrebbe funzionare, no?


Sì, nelle varie ipotesi il riferimento alla 'gestione' delle cose si va sempre più allontanando, ma è sicuramente un'altra possibilità. Grazie!


----------



## Miachetemio

Necsus said:


> Infatti! Però in italiano no... A me non è mai capitato di sentire 'gestire la/della merda' per dire le/delle cose.
> 
> E se cambiassi tutto, giocando su un altro elemento comune alle due espressioni, non più _merda_? Per esempio "c'è chi la prende (_o_ prende le cose) di petto, come me, e chi la/le prende nel culo, come te"... Potrebbe rendere lo spirito della battuta inglese?



Penso che una flessibilità simile a "shit" in Italiano l'abbia il termine "stronzo", tra l'altro 'scatologico' come l'espressione originale. 

C'è chi può permettersi di fare lo stronzo, come me,e c'è chi è stronzo,come te.


----------



## Necsus

Anche questa è una possibilità. Grazie.


----------

